# Tekfusion Twinwoofers



## abirthedevil (Mar 25, 2012)

These have been available for quite a while and judging from the number of reviews from flipkart they seem to be selling quite well Flipkart.com: Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black Chrome): Headphone was wondering if any audiophile here who owns them might do a review or something, no credible reviews on the net so far and tekfusion being an indian brand a proper review would be nice letting people know if they really are good.


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeh, i got a pair of them, they're awesome. Although i don't know how to review myself  Some tips would be great, maybe i can provide a full review on these.


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking at reviews on different sites might give you an idea and post what you feel about the earphones, build quality sound etc post some pics, compare them with other earphones by the way have you burnt in your twinwoofers i hear their sound quality improves quite a bitt after 40 hrs of burn in


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 26, 2012)

abirthedevil said:


> Looking at reviews on different sites might give you an idea and post what you feel about the earphones, build quality sound etc post some pics, compare them with other earphones by the way have you burnt in your twinwoofers i hear their sound quality improves quite a bitt after 40 hrs of burn in



Yes mate, 

I burned them using the Tekfusion Burn-in Player for 50 hours, supplied by Tekfusion. This burn-in player was very handy as it involved the whole audio spectrum. There was an incredible change  

The most interesting thing was that the bass became more punchy than before, and the trebles and mids didn't change much but was a pretty decent improvement.

If i was to rate them on a scale of 5, here's what i feel for this price tag:

Sound quality - 5/5 - In this, Bass is 5/5, Mids & Trebs would be 4.5/5
Build Quality - 4.5/5 - Could've been slighly better build, but still great! At least they are 100 times better than skullcandy's

Personally, I've never gone for a rating more than this for any earphones, but these, my friend, they are something. Compared to my old sennheiser cx 300 II, the Twinwoofers compete very well.

My friend also bought a Klipsch Image s4, to compare with these, and although the Klipsch has a slight advantage over the mids, still for the price of 1200/-, Twiwoofers work like a charm. 

You can go for these earphones for the 3 reasons below:

1. Noise isolation - decent amount of isolation
2. Sound quality - built for the bass lovers
3. Build quality - Great - better than Phillips, Skullcandy

I'll try to come up with another review, with photographs included so that you can see what i'm talking about!


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you do a review on them. Just basics and a few pics. It will be a great help for many. Especially for IEMs selling at a lucrative 1200 bucks.


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 26, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Can you do a review on them. Just basics and a few pics. It will be a great help for many. Especially for IEMs selling at a lucrative 1200 bucks.



Ok guys, i'm gonna do a full review on this one. In fact, just give me 2 weeks. My friends keep borrowing me Twinwoofers and looks like i'll just gift them my pairs and buy new ones again. In fact, i'll have to buy 3 pairs of these, so that i can gift them to my other friends. 

I'm gonna take some hidef pics of them in 2 weeks time, and post my full review.

Meanwhile, have u guys checked out flikr? some guy has posted some pics. Check out:

Tekfusion Twinwoofers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Tekfusion Twinwoofers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Tekfusion Twinwoofers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for your intial impressions and pics waiting eagerly for a full review


----------



## sanoob.tv (Apr 9, 2012)

just got it delivered from flipkart.
initial impression----im dissapointed

well i expected more.coz of the awesome review from flipkart.
well let me try a 40 hrs burn-in.*tekfusiontechnologies.com/tekfusion-burn-in-guide.php

is there a chance mine is faulty??
how to detect a faulty one.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 11, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> just got it delivered from flipkart.
> initial impression----im dissapointed
> 
> well i expected more.coz of the awesome review from flipkart.
> ...



The sound quality will definitely improve after the recommended burn-in. the sound quality of my EP630s also improved after some burn in


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> just got it delivered from flipkart.
> initial impression----im dissapointed
> 
> well i expected more.coz of the awesome review from flipkart.
> well let me try a 40 hrs burn-in.Tekfusion Headphone Burn-In Guide



You shouldn't take flipkart reviews as gospels truth.


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 12, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> just got it delivered from flipkart.
> initial impression----im dissapointed
> 
> well i expected more.coz of the awesome review from flipkart.
> ...



 You have no idea how much you can get disappointed if you buy a klipsch or a sennheiser for five times this price, and less in sound quality 

These twinwoofer just like other costly earphones simply won't sound great until you burn in for longer hours, trust me!  Its the naked truth! and i've been through this. 

For the price point, these beat most of the high end competitors  - at least in this price range - in my opinion. but you know, thats just me.  your opinion may vary.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Apr 13, 2012)

well,i was really unhappy with mine.
so gave it for a replacement.but unfortunately its OUT OF STOCK.
so they gonna give me flipkart credit fot the cost.


----------



## abirthedevil (Apr 14, 2012)

even after burn in they did not sound to your liking?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Apr 14, 2012)

i think the earphone i got was damaged.
the right had medium bass,but the left had none at all.
anyway im back in the queue for searching a new earphone.
any suggestions would be appreciated.
thanx


----------



## abirthedevil (Apr 17, 2012)

yesterday got skullcandy ink'd earphones as a gift, they sound quite nice u might wanna chk em out but people do warn about skullcandy quality.. not very sure about it myself


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 19, 2012)

Order for myself as per the review, hope these not disappoint me . also waiting for my M3 . ..


----------



## audiophilic (Apr 19, 2012)

Please find a complete review of the Tekfusion Twinwoofers here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155730-tekfusion-twinwoofers-complete-review.html

I wrote this review as promised, hope you like my review.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 19, 2012)

Take any further discussion and query about these IEMs on the link given above


----------



## Vergenius (Apr 26, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> just got it delivered from flipkart.
> initial impression----im dissapointed
> 
> well i expected more.coz of the awesome review from flipkart.
> ...



OHK  !! I got a Sony Ericsson Live w/ Walkman .. Before ordering these i just want to make sure .. if tis earphones works awesome ( full compatibility and ability with cent percent music capability) with my phone (bcoz the stock earphones with Live downplays the music and sound levels with Live are not that high  .. although its one of best music phone in the market )........ CAN ANYONE HERE DO A TEST AND LET ME KNOW >>


----------



## karthikchopper (May 4, 2012)

Guys,

this is for those who are having a pair of these twinwoofers. I realized today (after a week from getting the piece) that the right and left chanels are wrong. Is it just a printing mistake on my piece or do i need to get it cchanged. I already swapped mine for a defective right side. 

I checked with 2 other in ears that i have, both in my lappy and my mobile. They play on the correct channels. Only tekfusion's left plays on the right and vice versa.

Can anyone confirm this???


----------



## djaytg (Jun 21, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> i think the earphone i got was damaged.
> the right had medium bass,but the left had none at all.
> anyway im back in the queue for searching a new earphone.
> any suggestions would be appreciated.
> thanx



hello sanoob i got mine from flipkart today and i might be facing a similar issue u faced,if the right one can output 100% then the left one can only manage 70-75% of the maximum output
can u give me any tip of what doing next ?
should i ask for replacement or try burn-in them?


----------



## trublu (Jun 21, 2012)

Ordered the TwinWoofers from Flipkart just now


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi

I dont know how to believe this product. Some people say its very high end in sound quality and some say its a crap. I am very surprised to see the ratings. 

Have a look at this link.

One more link to the comments for Twin Woofers.


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 23, 2012)

djaytg said:


> hello sanoob i got mine from flipkart today and i might be facing a similar issue u faced,if the right one can output 100% then the left one can only manage 70-75% of the maximum output
> can u give me any tip of what doing next ?
> should i ask for replacement or try burn-in them?



hey i am having the same issue.. i burned 20-30 hours already.. still the output differs as u said above.. the bass and vocals are great.. but this problems bothers me a lot. i feel like the whole music is playing in my head's right side..


----------



## djaytg (Jun 25, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> hey i am having the same issue.. i burned 20-30 hours already.. still the output differs as u said above.. the bass and vocals are great.. but this problems bothers me a lot. i feel like the whole music is playing in my head's right side..


here is what i did
i called flipkart and told the problem,they forwarded my call to tech support and after repeating what i said earlier they told they will revert to me back,their call came a day after and told me that they had contacted the product supervisor regarding the issue and told the imbalance is due to different format of the music file(i was like wtf),i told them imbalance occurs to any audio/video file format then he said 'ok sir we replace the product'
The new one glitch free


----------



## trublu (Jun 26, 2012)

My twinwoofers are also going to be replaced, the ones I received were defective ( the right earpiece would split up all the time). The cust. supp. guy asked me " Are you using these with any laptop/ mp3 player? These are compatible with mobiles only" ... I was like.. WHAT ??? what has that got to do with a broken earpiece


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 26, 2012)

djaytg said:


> here is what i did
> i called flipkart and told the problem,they forwarded my call to tech support and after repeating what i said earlier they told they will revert to me back,their call came a day after and told me that they had contacted the product supervisor regarding the issue and told the imbalance is due to different format of the music file(i was like wtf),i told them imbalance occurs to any audio/video file format then he said 'ok sir we replace the product'
> The new one glitch free



thanks for the reply.. i called flippy and expressed the issue.. they tried to shut me up by saying frequency changes varies with file format(LMAO). i was like NO. its not. and finally they agreed to send me a replacement.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 26, 2012)

Apart from the burn in,The ipod or music player also has to be good to use along these headphones.maybe thats why some guys bought had bad experiences.am i right?


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 26, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Apart from the burn in,The ipod or music player also has to be good to use along these headphones.maybe thats why some guys bought had bad experiences.am i right?



yeah it also depends on player. ftr i am using ipod touch.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 27, 2012)

Well , I have a chinese MP4 player , A Hp lappy with beats audio , Nokia N95 8GB and Samsung star.

I tried using TW's on all of them .

As per my experience ,

1.Samsung Star ( Best audio quality overall , punchy and very good bass ).
2.Nokia N95 8Gb ( Quality is very good , bass is lesser than Samsung but its more comfortable.Treble and vocals are better than samsung. )
3.Hp Dm1 ( Sound quality is good enough , but it kinda hurts while listening to heavy music.)
4.Chinese Mp4 player , ( poor audio quality , lacks bass and vocals.)

However when I played the same music on my Sony Hpm-85 and Phillips Earhook earphones , the output was different.

I found the Chinese mp4 player best with sony HPm-85, whereas Phillips one was best match for Nokia N95 8gb.



These are based on my personal listening .


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 29, 2012)

update: got a new pair from flippy today.. they seems to be working fine.. but asusual the audio quality sucks at start.. need to BURN IN.


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope u follow below guide for burning . 

Tekfusion Headphone Burn-In Guide


----------



## harshatiyya (Jun 29, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> I hope u follow below guide for burning .
> 
> Tekfusion Headphone Burn-In Guide




lol.. plz read the above posts ..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2012)

When did they release the white version 

*img5.flixcart.com/image/headphone/u/h/z/tekfusion-tekfusion-twinwoofers-in-ear-headphones-275x275-imadd6mfkuqvvyxk.jpeg

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones | Headphone | Flipkart.com

EDIT: Sorry for bumping.. I bumped a wrong thread


----------



## ajmusicm (Dec 23, 2012)

I also have placed an order for TwinWoofers but for the 'M' headset and not the headphone one. Has anyone used the Twinwoofers m Mobile phone Headset? If yes then it will be really appreciated if you can share your experience. Also about the Twinwoofers Black and White versions, why have they got such mixed reactions? Are they good or not? Thanks.


----------



## ratul (Dec 23, 2012)

ajmusicm said:


> I also have placed an order for TwinWoofers but for the 'M' headset and not the headphone one. Has anyone used the Twinwoofers m Mobile phone Headset? If yes then it will be really appreciated if you can share your experience. Also about the Twinwoofers Black and White versions, why have they got such mixed reactions? Are they good or not? Thanks.



they are no doubt good in sound quality..
but most of the people does'nt seem to be satisfied with the build, durability of the earpieces, most of them went kaput in 3-5months acc. to flipkart ratings..
some people are complaining about pain in the ears after 1-2hrs of listening, they say build quality is bad, and they hurt in long runs..
and ASS is worse, they'll charge you for the replacement under warranty, and some who live in bangalore wrote that they were'nt able to find their office on the specified address on their website.
Here's one review for ASS charges: Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black) Review by Shirish Tiwari | Flipkart.com


----------



## ratul (Jan 21, 2013)

ok, last post was mine and this thread has been numb now for a long time, but recently i noticed that flipkart removed all the ratings for this product from their sites, coz last time i saw, 1 Star ratings were greater than 5 star ratings (was something 1475 1 stars v/s 1420 5 stars)..
Now flipkart page shows: (*here*)
*i.imgur.com/1jqPFbZ.jpg 
but the reviews can be accessed with the link in my previous post as for now..
Why flipkart removed all those ratings?? Is something fishy here???


----------



## ratul (Jan 22, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Why are you bumping such an old thread?
> TW is rubbish sq wise.



sorry for bumping this thread, but i thought it as a really awful move from flipkart, so wanted a review from fellow members...


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

The worst piece of headphone you can buy atm(that includes skullcandy).


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2013)

lol...this thread had a grand comeback !



ratul said:


> ok, last post was mine and this thread has been numb now for a long time, but recently i noticed that flipkart removed all the ratings for this product from their sites, coz last time i saw, 1 Star ratings were greater than 5 star ratings (was something 1475 1 stars v/s 1420 5 stars)..
> Now flipkart page shows: (*here*)
> *i.imgur.com/1jqPFbZ.jpg
> but the reviews can be accessed with the link in my previous post as for now..
> Why flipkart removed all those ratings?? Is something fishy here???



They have mic version @4000
*www.flipkart.com/tekfusion-twinwoofers-in-the-ear-headset/product-reviews/ITMDECS6GEKG9GUW?pid=ACCDECRHCYUNFRUS


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Faun said:


> lol...this thread had a grand comeback !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh kill me nao, please, for the sake of all things that are pure(in this reference headphones that actually sound good).

PS: Keep this thread alive, will save people from getting duped.


----------

